# Swedish: I swear



## Mikie8421

God dag!

How would you say "I swear" in the following sentence:
I'm telling the truth, I swear.

Mitt försök: Jag talar sanningen, jag svärar.

Tack,
Mike


----------



## USB-anslutning

"jag svär", which is essentially the same as the english phrase. An alternative is "jag lovar" which is "I promise".


----------



## Södertjej

Personally I only say "jag lovar". Jag svär sounds a bit too much for me.


----------



## Mikie8421

Tack så mycket!  Is the rest ok too?  I'm just starting to learn Swedish.

Mike


----------



## dinji

Jag talar sanning, jag lovar
or
Jag säger sanningen, jag lovar

For some reason 'speak' takes the undetermined form here "I am speaking truth[fully]"
If you use 'say' the "truth" must take the definite article: "I am saying/telling the truth"


----------



## solregn

A more everyday way to say the same thing is 
*det är sant, jag lovar!* = it's the truth [literally 'it's true'], I swear!

I don't know about the rest of you Swedish-speaking people, but I have hard time imagining myself saying "jag talar sanning" in a conversation with a friend for example...
- Det där hittar du bara på! (You're only making that up!)
- Nej, det är sant, jag lovar! (No, it's the truth, I swear!)


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Personally, I wouldn't hesitate saying jag svär to make it known that what I'm saying is indeed the truth. However, in the official witness oath(*) in Swedish courts, we say jag lovar... God was removed from the witness oath in 1975.

/Wilma

(*) "Jag N.N. lovar och försäkrar på heder och samvete att jag skall säga hela sanningen och intet förtiga, tillägga eller förändra"


----------



## trollflickan

solregn said:


> A more everyday way to say the same thing is
> *det är sant, jag lovar!* = it's the truth [literally 'it's true'], I swear!
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you Swedish-speaking people, but I have hard time imagining myself saying "jag talar sanning" in a conversation with a friend for example...
> - Det där hittar du bara på! (You're only making that up!)
> - Nej, det är sant, jag lovar! (No, it's the truth, I swear!)


 
I agree!


----------



## JeanJean

I swear in this context = Jag lovar. Or Maybe "Jag svär". You can say both


----------

